# Awful stretch marks, body dismorphia, depressed (PICS)



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey guys. A little history. I have suffered from BDD for years but this has just flared my disorder to a crippling degree.

... 6 years ago I weighed 250lbs (at 5'11) and lost 60 pounds or so. I took careful inventory of my body then and I know for a fact that I had very few stretch marks after the weight loss. I loved my body. well two years ago, i SLOWLY gained only 10 pounds over a year, and one day I woke up and realized my stretch marks had exploded.

I look absolutely awful and it really saps my motivation. Its been two years and theyre exactly as purple and repulsive looking. Not to mention, my stomach developed deep marks which in turn converted it into a "loose" skin looking stomach bc of the lack of elasticity, when I never really had loose skin before.

I struggled through severe BDD for years to accept my body. I got to a point 2 years ago where I had truly come to accept and even admire it, then BAM these marks.

Obviously I am also disgustingly hairy as well, but that's a whole separate issue. how bad do these look and do any of you guys on here have marks of this size or width?

http://i60.tinypic.com/1glxk3.jpg 
http://i61.tinypic.com/jqpcsm.jpg
http://i62.tinypic.com/maknbb.jpg


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's my face if that makes a difference


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I have marks much like those. :/

*checks self again*

Yep...pretty much like those, perhaps even longer. ops All over my stomach, and hips, and the backs of my legs, and arms...might be elsewhere but it's too difficult and discouraging to look.

I'm currently around 250lbs, 5' tall. :/ I'd gone down from 237lbs (SSRI weight gain) to around 170lbs, but then my thyroid stopped working and I've ballooned up again. :sigh


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Dude, those marks are nothing.. I have much worse. You will be fine. I used to think the same too, but you're more than just your body image. My girlfriend that I love dearly sees mine all the time and its not a deal breaker for her. Personality and compatibility are so much more important than stretch marks. Don't let it get you down. You will be fine


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I have marks much like those. :/
> 
> *checks self again*
> 
> ...


My girlfriend has them too, it does not make you less of a person for having them. Hell I have them and bad too. That doesn't mean you're designated for failure. I wish you had more self esteem tehuti88.. you're no way as bad as you say you are.. yeah I saw your pic too.. but you seen my pic so we are even.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I actually didn't know that guys got stretch marks. But the fact is they're a natural thing - the majority of women get them purely from getting taller at puberty, yet it's still something we're supposed to be ashamed of.

I have many, many stretchmarks, and a lot more prominent than yours. When I was a teenager, I had them at the back of my knees, very red, due to growing four inches in a few months. My dad told me it looked like I'd taken a knife to the back of my legs. Guess who's never worn shorts in public since :roll

If you can try and be confident in spite of your worry about these marks, then nobody else who sees them should think they're a big deal.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

First, you're human. We all have some variety of physical issues we dislike about ourselves. Secondly, you are beautiful. I wouldn't change a thing about you physically.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

People will get so hypnotized by your eyes that they wont notice any small "flaws" like that


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Many people have stretch marks, so you're not alone.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

My body was covered in stretch marks, When I was 12, It was tough psychologically it probably made me want to kill myself, Although the redness is all healed, They are like sexy tattoos around my thighs and butt, Now,

Some people pay to get tattoos, Not me, I don't have one, But I'm riddle with scars,

Then there is some with no scars, But they have tattoos, 

Then there is some with scars and tattoos, Stay away from those individuals LOL jk,

I think there is something called vitamin E oil lotion that pregnant women use to speed up the healing of stretch marks, The pharmacist should know,


----------



## s0mebody (Mar 30, 2013)

I pretty much have the same but mine are white now (dont know if thats better). I gained a bit of weight and had stretchmarks in my armpits and side stomach. Im considering going to a dermatologist to treat these since I dont have patience applying bio oil.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Those stretch marks are hideous but your face makes up for them! You should concentrate on your beautiful face from now on.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thank you all for your responses. Yeah, so you think mine are pretty severe?

I feel they have faded a bit since these pics were taken, and the flash makes them more apparent. 

My stomach bothers me the most. I never had loose skin, but now my skin is loose and wrinkly BECAUSE of the marks...any area of skin with large deep marks has damaged elasticity and will never be tight again. 

With my shirt on i look like a normal weight, but underneath im this monster. I truly am so distraught about it. 

Most people don't have marks, and no where near this bad, in my observational experience.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Rufus said:


> Those stretch marks are hideous but your face makes up for them! You should concentrate on your beautiful face from now on.


Well, at least someone is honest I guess. Hurts though.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

You have a handsome face.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

CatchFire89 said:


> Well, at least someone is honest I guess. Hurts though.


Why do you believe the one person who said that?

'Probably offline' is right. With your face no one is going to notice the tiny stretchmarks!

As for the hairiness, I can't see why that would bother you ..... it's just very masculine.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Wow thanks guys. As you can tell, this plays into my Social Anxiety haha. BDD has very serious effects on your ability to communicate properly with others, your ability to enjoy the moment, ect


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Here's a picture from afar...in the right lighting they aren't too bad.

But in fluorescent lighting or frontal bathroom lighting, or oblique lighting, i look like my skin is shredded :/


----------



## justmyotheraccount (Sep 6, 2014)

You look great  and have pretty eyes. There? I have knee marks, and hip marks


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

i don't they look bad at all you look fine to me


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

yeah that last pic is the lighting and distance where theyre least visible...but theyre definitely dark grooves everywhere. i guess it's the texture and structural failure of the skin that makes it so hideous to me. It's wrinkly and saggy haha.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)

Do you want to model? They will airbrush you, I've seen pictures of lady gaga and her breasts look like that.

Are you going into porn? I've seen very riped and lean guys in gay porn and their *** and upper arms look like your pictures. 

Everyone has strecht marks, you're handsome and in shape you'll be ok...


----------



## CircadianRythym (Mar 31, 2012)

Youre a man. Men are hairy. Yeah you got some stretch marks but so what? I have them too. Id like to get rid of them just as much as you but we cant. (Mine are worse!) So focus on the bright side, youre a handsome *** dude! My friend has BDD and hes also a good looking guy. I cant understand what you guys see when you look in the mirror


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I know many people have stretch marks, it's just the severity and timing of mine that concern me.

For instance, my stomach looks like someone took a knife and gouged it over and over...all of that from an insignificant amount of weight gain. It really concerns me...

My BDD is really adding to the stress, as I can't help but feel my body is defective ect. I have many many friends larger than me, none of which have anything NEARLY as extreme as my marks. I'm truly a rare case and so, perhaps its not BDD but actually a rational insecurity?

who knows :/


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

I used to worry about my stretch marks but realised they are more common than I thought most people who are overweight have them.I have them on my arms stomach and legs and are white.When I first got them they were purple they fade over the years dont worry to much about them I saw your pics and they are not too bad.


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

lol you made this thread on the misc


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Do any of you have pics of yours?


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

thewaaked said:


> I'll post mine in a bit. It's ridiculously hard to get a picture because of their location(s). But all I can say man, when you see mine, you will realize how good you have it.
> 
> My stretch marks started around mid teens, went through a growth spurt and also gained and lost weight from being on all these SSRI meds waaay to fast at certain points which made the marks worse. Also weight lifting did attribute to it too for sure.


I'm sure yours aren't that bad. remember, my stomach is shreddeddddd.

You look like a good lookin' dude so who cares about the marks! haha. nohomo


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

Mine are 10 times worse


----------



## CircadianRythym (Mar 31, 2012)

Mine kinda look like the main pic above me but are horizontal and longer. Theres like 5 of them and they stretch across my lower back right above my ***. The weird thing is I always thought you get them from extreme weight loss or weight gain but mine just popped up one day which annoyed me because I always went out of my way to try to stay in shape...


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

thewaaked said:


> Staff Edit


omg i hope this doesn't offend you but, id kill to have your marks! They are way less severe and plentiful than mine. Mine have a jagged, torn and VERY deep appearance. I dont see the depth with yours.
I do appreciate you posting though man, that takes courage and I appreciate it!

Do marks get less deep over time? That would be a comfort to know, for sure.

Do you also have BDD ?


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

This isnt something to be proud of but I truly think mine are much much worse. You can see how red and massive they are here 










I have used bio oil for TWO YEARS with no improvement


----------



## Lyssia (Jan 27, 2013)

I like hairy guys. My guy is hairy. Getting married in January. And now that I think about it he has stretch marks too. 

"underneath im this monster" This sounds like BDD talking to me. You look like a normal cute guy. 

I have Psoriasis; on my body and face and it looks like cigarette burns (so I think). A nurse asked me once if they were (probably thinking I hurt myself or was abused). At the time it didn't bother me but I can't help but wonder if it affected me subconsciously.

exfoliate, eat good fats and clean foods. moisturize- but get something with very few, real, ingredients - no perfumes, etc- get a healthy amount of protected sun. and SMILE, laugh, hug people. It'll get better, and you'll feel better about it.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

I have stretch marks too. They kind of look like really long scars. I was never overweight though. I'm not sure how I got them. They run horizontally across my back. And I have BDD but my stretch marks actually don't bother me too much. Though I don't like them and I really don't like anyone to see them. lol
I'm really hairy too I don't like that either. 
I know how you feel. Just try to remember that people generally don't care what you look like. And the vast majority of people have something wrong with the way they look too.


----------



## lemongrab (May 16, 2014)

Aw don't feel bad. Everyone gets stretch marks and there is nothing wrong with them. I'm sure no one notices, they're probably too busy noticing your pretty eyes ^_^


----------



## RainbowCharcoal (Sep 11, 2014)

Let me say, first of all, you have done an amazing job with taking control of your health. You look awesome, hair, stretch marks, and all!

They're honestly not super noticeable. The purple ones will fade in time.

I'm actually going through a sort of unsatisfaction (is that a word?) with my body at the moment too. I've always been thin and tall. I'm 5'7" and have never weighed more than 125.. until recently. I switched birth control methods and the hormones seriously effed me up.. My weight skyrocketed to 137lbs within a matter of 4 months. I've just now noticed stretch marks on my thighs, my hips, and one of my breasts.. So I'm dealing with those along with this new belly.. Hard to swallow sometimes. Getting older sucks!


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Dude, mine are just as bad. I've lost 50lbs in the past 10 months, and they're all over.

Sometimes I think that they're hideosus, then I remember what I looked like before, and try to think of them as a reminder of where I came from, and how I don't want to go back to that.

I don't know if that helps you, but just try to think of a bright side. Think of it as a trophy, a reminder of your hard work.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

So the consensus is that mine are pretty bad/severe? Dang. I truly wish this was all in my head. I'm screwed. I didn't lose 50lbs I did nothing to deserve this


----------



## NeverAFrown_00 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have way more stretch marks, purple bruising, skin discoloration on various parts of my body. What you have is minimal, trust me. You're very handsome; the hairiness is sexy and you've nothing to worry about. Scars or no scars- you're a hot potato.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

I have stretch marks on both my biceps and just beneath my hips. I guess they were from my growth spurt during my teens. Mine look a bit like yours OP, although not as pronounced on the hip area. I think it's a fairly common thing, so don't let it worry you too much!!!

They fade with time as well. Mine are now barely noticeable.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> I have stretch marks on both my biceps and just beneath my hips. I guess they were from my growth spurt during my teens. Mine look a bit like yours OP, although not as pronounced on the hip area. I think it's a fairly common thing, so don't let it worry you too much!!!
> 
> They fade with time as well. Mine are now barely noticeable.


Are yours as deep as mine? Do you have them on your stomach?

I find that the ones in my armpit are muchhh more severe than I have seen on other guys.

I guess the HARDEST part is constantlyyyy seeing larger men with ZERO marks, Its almost as if I have a defect.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

CatchFire89 said:


> Are yours as deep as mine? Do you have them on your stomach?
> 
> I find that the ones in my armpit are muchhh more severe than I have seen on other guys.
> 
> I guess the HARDEST part is constantlyyyy seeing larger men with ZERO marks, Its almost as if I have a defect.


My camera is pretty sh*tty, but here's what they look like now:
Biceps








Hips









The marks on my hips have all but vanished, and the ones on my biceps aren't too noticeable now. Both have faded a lot with time.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

I have them too.. I know it can be hard to accept and they're annoying to have. I cried for hours when I looked in unflattering light and first discovered just how many I had. Anyway, I don't think yours are bad. You're really hot and the marks don't take away from that at all


----------



## KatatonicPlanet (Sep 13, 2014)

CatchFire89 said:


> Here's my face if that makes a difference


I love your beard and you have lovely eyes


----------



## cullylee (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey mate, I have them too identical to yours, I got mine when I was 18, whilst training for the army recruitment I dislocated my knee, I was in a splint and house bound for 12 weeks, so all I done was eat copious amounts of foods and watched tv and as a result of a slight inactive and glutinous time in my life I was thrashed with them and I've let my weight fluctuate ever since. I've recently just split up with my partner so I haven't thought about them for a very long time but now they seem like a problem again, but I keep telling myself that they should not define us, we just need to keep fighting on buddy..


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

SouthernTom said:


> My camera is pretty sh*tty, but here's what they look like now:
> Biceps
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting. Yours arent nearly as severe as mine. You look great!

How severe were your hip ones originally? before they faded? That gives me hope that mine can fade and get shallower. They arent even noticeable on you bro.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

cullylee said:


> Hey mate, I have them too identical to yours, I got mine when I was 18, whilst training for the army recruitment I dislocated my knee, I was in a splint and house bound for 12 weeks, so all I done was eat copious amounts of foods and watched tv and as a result of a slight inactive and glutinous time in my life I was thrashed with them and I've let my weight fluctuate ever since. I've recently just split up with my partner so I haven't thought about them for a very long time but now they seem like a problem again, but I keep telling myself that they should not define us, we just need to keep fighting on buddy..


Do you think we have severe marks compared to other guys? How have yours healed? Thanks for posting brother.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

Your face is good looking. I see a lot of guys with muscle who have stretch marks and still wear tank tops, etc. I understand if you hate the marks, but I think you're being hard on yourself.


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

They're really not as bad as you probably think they are! I too have stretch marks on my hips, stomach and inner arm at the top (non existent bicep area lol) also caused by weight gain, loss and gaining again, i've had them since my early teens, either i've got used to the appearance of mine, or they've faded, im not too sure.

My worst fear used to be having a new boyfriend see them for the first time, and asking if I had children, but that never happened lol 

Anyway you are a very good looking man, I can't comment on your personality, but if someone was to judge you on your body image, then you probably don't need that person in your life anyway.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

trust me yours are minor, im positive if i showed you mine you would think so 
mine are pretty wide, especially on my stomach, it looks like a tiger clawed me on both sides, i also have big ones on arms, and smaller ones like yours on my lower back and legs
my skin has not be kind to me lol,
you have quite an attractive face, dont let a few marks that can be easily covered hold you back


----------



## Nessie91 (Jan 5, 2012)

Dude you're like really attractive .. I really don't think girls would mind. And if they do, then they're not worth your time.


----------



## amprice09 (Dec 21, 2014)

Catchfire89, I have something you need to try. Can you pm me?


----------



## HeyJuliet (Feb 22, 2013)

Those stretch marks don't look bad at all, especially in the face of all your other redeeming features.

Also, congrats on overcoming BDD! I'm still trying to do the same with almost a decade of BDD suffering under my belt, but I'm getting there.

Really. Don't let these stretch marks bother you. It's like worrying about one kid peeing in a gigantic swimming pool. It doesn't affect anything.


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

My stomach is absolutely deformed and awful. Ill already tried to commit suicide once over theses awful marks

http://postimg.org/image/7ydugghf3/


----------



## CatchFire89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Did anyone see that picture?


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

yeah, i've got them pretty bad on the side of my hips and subtly on my chest.
anyways, everyone's pretty critical of themselves. it's nothing out of the ordinary and the majority of people wouldn't even make note of it. same with the hairiness.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

At least they're not all bright red and purple and look like Jack the Ripper attacked you


----------



## Booze (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry for bringing up an old thread, but came across this googling. Dude , here is what I want you to do. Kneel down tonight and praise the lord that you don't have the stretch marks that I do. I would kill to have those. Mine are horrific and cover my upper body, and they aren't white either. I love how everyone always say be patient they will fade over time when giving advice to people, yet I have marks that are over 15 ****ing years old and still pink. It has completely ruined my life.


----------



## zomb (May 4, 2014)

I too have stretch marks. You have a few more around your arm area, but no different from mine. 

There's never any choice but to accept them. 

But oils can work to make them appear less than they are.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Get some Bio Oil
Rub it on twice a day for 3 months or more

I have stretchmarks from my hips to my knees, and they have faded a little since I started treatment, and I started when they were white and old. With purple/red or silvery they should fade faster

And I just noticed that the topic is pretty old


----------



## varu (Jun 21, 2017)

*stretch marks*


Good product. Saved me from stretch marks during my pregnancy. Although the appearance of stretch marks depend on genetic factors, but this cream definitely helps by proper moisturization. Thumbs up to dermelastic serum.It's reallllyyyyyy good pdct.Must try!! &#128519;


----------

